# Extra eyes needed



## Fidrildi

I spoke to a dr yesterday bc i got my BFP but Ive been painlessly bleeding since tuesday last week. She told me not to worrie and come in if i feel like i need it or if i start to have clots or pain. Im probably about 4 weeks pregnant. So im holding onto hope and took two other tests this morning. Im not shure if the lines are any darker or if there is any progression and would really appreciate your opinion. Yesterdays test is on the bottom


----------



## missielibra

To me, today's line looks darker! 
I'm sorry you're going through the stress and the bleeding :hugs:
Maybe you could go see the DR to ease your concerns?


----------



## star25

I think it’s looks darker 
I’ve had a lot of painless bleeding this pregnancy due to a haematoma 
Maybe something similar, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Hushpuppy730

It look darker to me as well. Bleeding in pregnancy is always stressful, I've heard of many women bleeding during pregnancy and still go on to have a healthy baby. Sending positive sticky vibes your way :baby:


----------



## Aphy

Looks darker to me! Dr doesn’t sound like she is too concerned so let that be your guide


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think it looks darker.


----------



## DobbyForever

Agreed. I’m surprised your doctor didn’t offer a serial beta to check that your levels are rising appropriately.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

You're hpt will stay positive, even with a loss. I agree to ask for a beta to see what's actually going on.


----------

